# completly new to plants need help



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

just put black sand in my55 want to put some plants in there what do i have to get besides the plants to make them grow. it would be nice if i could get some plants that do not require alot of care i found this on a web site what do u guys think of it and if u guys could list some requirements for plant care would be helpfull

http://petsolutions.com/product.asp?pn=99300 here is the link what do u guys thnk should i get this package for my55 is it worth it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Unless you've got very bright lights (dual flouros, power compacts, VHOs, or metal halides) you're probably not going to be able to keep most red plants alive. Red plants (with the exception of Sunset Hygro) are damn hard to keep alive. I've never tried Narrow leaf ludwidiga but I've had no success with any other types of ludwigia, leaves always turn to mush then the plant dies. We've got a sand tank at work and the plants that seem to work the best in sand are Vals, Crypts, and a few other species. The problem with sand is that it becomes compacted over time, cutting of circulation to the roots which ends up killing the plants. It also provides very little opportunity for the roots to get the gas exchange they need to survive.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

so is it not even worth trying to plant my sand tank then i have a 75g that has gravel if i try to plant that one what do i need do i really need a co2 tank and what r some really easy plants to take care of


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

bythe way why would they call that the easy plant kit or what ever if these red plants r hard to take care of


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> bythe way why would they call that the easy plant kit or what ever if these red plants r hard to take care of


 I dunno man, maybe ignornace. I can tell ya right now that most swords under a single flouro will be dead within 2 months. Compacta(aka tropica) is an exception.

You could get away with some vals and crypts in the sand tank, they're not bad looking plants either. Feel free to experiment, just make sure to ask at the LFS what's low light and whats not.

As far as the 75 goes, start off with some easy plants and work your way up. Try java moss, java fern, anubias, cryptocornes, anacharis, hygrophilia, wisteria, etc. Those plants are pretty tough to kill. You might even give them a try in the sand tank. I think it all depends on how fine the sand you're using is and if any gravel is mixed in.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i will try and see what happens thanx for the help


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Unless you've got very bright lights (dual flouros, power compacts, VHOs, or metal halides) you're probably not going to be able to keep most red plants alive. Red plants (with the exception of Sunset Hygro) are damn hard to keep alive. I've never tried Narrow leaf ludwidiga but I've had no success with any other types of ludwigia, leaves always turn to mush then the plant dies. We've got a sand tank at work and the plants that seem to work the best in sand are Vals, Crypts, and a few other species. The problem with sand is that it becomes compacted over time, cutting of circulation to the roots which ends up killing the plants. It also provides very little opportunity for the roots to get the gas exchange they need to survive.


 i've got red wendtii that is growing like mad in my 10 gallon community tank, on just some cheap walmart incandescent lighting that came with my hood... its even sending up creepers and making new plants EVERYWHERE in the tank. maybe it would be a good option if he wants red plants?

anyhow, personally i like swords







easy to plant, the 3 varieties i keep are hard to kill, and they look nice.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I bought up a standard output shop lite over my tank with 2 48in lights. It seems fairly bright but i'm not sure if the output would match VHO or Power Compact's power.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i've got red wendtii that is growing like mad in my 10 gallon community tank, on just some cheap walmart incandescent lighting that came with my hood... its even sending up creepers and making new plants EVERYWHERE in the tank. maybe it would be a good option if he wants red plants?


 Yeah, Cryptocorynes are always a good low light plant that seem to like sand. They'd work well if he'd like to try for some red plants.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude ludwigia we use that for outdoor ponds all the time. lol awesome plants but difficult in tanks unless u got a greenhouse out back.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> dude ludwigia we use that for outdoor ponds all the time. lol awesome plants but difficult in tanks unless u got a greenhouse out back.


 lLudwigia does wel in medium light tanks and the only problem is that it might loose it's colour.It can remain red if you fertilize it and provide additional lighting (not to high) and Co2.

p.s.I have succesfully kept Ludwigia with no Co2 and High ligts and it was beautuifull red!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i didnt mean to say it couldnt be done but for a noob i dunno if its a gr8 choice.


----------

